# Slovak: joy of knowledge



## jokjok

Hello,

how to translate
Joy of Knowledge
to Slovak language?

Ako "Potesenie zo znalosti"?
A ako by bolo "Potesenie zo spoznavania" v anglictine?

Thanks/Dakujem


----------



## jazyk

Viac kontextu by pomohlo.


----------



## Azori

Možno "radosť z poznania".


----------



## vianie

A možno "Radosť z vedenia". (Vedieme aj budeme vedieť.)


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> A možno "Radosť z vedenia". (Vedieme aj budeme vedieť.)


Vedenie ale znamená niečo iné. To by asi nikto nepochopil. "Vedieme" je od slovesa viesť, nie vedieť.


----------



## vianie

_Vedenie_ znamená aj to isté, čo české _vědění_. Pre totožnosť tvaru s podstatným menom od slovesa _viesť_ sa u nás už toľko nepoužíva.

vedenie2, -ia str. vedomosti, znalosti;
poznanie: hlad po vedení (Chorv.);
talenty vo všetkých odboroch ľudského vedenia a zamestnania (Vaj.);
filozof a v ňom plnosť vedenia — múdry Aristoteles (Ráz.-Mart.)

Slovník slovenského jazyka Hlavný redaktor dr. Štefan Peciar, CSc. Bratislava: Vydavateľstvo Slovenskej akadémie vied 1959 – 1968


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> _Vedenie_ znamená aj to isté, čo české _vědění_.


Áno, podľa slovníka tlačeného pred polstoročím v Česko-Slovensku. Lenže teraz máme rok 2011 a pochybujem, že by niekto pod slovom "vedenie" rozumel "vedomosti".


----------



## jarabina

Asi zalezi na kontexte. Vedenie sa pouziva vo filosofii, prikladom je Archeologia vedenia od Foucaulta.


----------



## francisgranada

lior neith said:


> Možno "radosť z poznania".


 
Pokiaľ som správne pochopil otázku, tak aj ja sa prikláňam k "radosti z poznania". Podľa mňa "vedenie" v tomto prípade (okrem nejednoznačnosti) pôsobí tak trochu umelo ...

Pokiaľ sa týka rozdielu medzi "potešením zo znalosti" a "potešením zo spoznávania" v angličtine, na prvý pohľad nevidím rozdiel, ale plne súhlasím s _Jazykom_, že totiž viac kontextu by naozaj pomohlo ...

P.S. Používajte aj diakritiku (tzn. mäkčene a dĺžne).


----------



## francisgranada

lior neith said:


> Áno, podľa slovníka tlačeného pred polstoročím v Česko-Slovensku. Lenže teraz máme rok 2011 a pochybujem, že by niekto pod slovom "vedenie" rozumel "vedomosti".


 
Súhlasím.

(len kvôli presnosti: pred polstoročím sme žili v Československu a nie v Česko-Slovensku... )


----------



## vianie

lior neith said:


> Lenže teraz máme rok 2011 a pochybujem, že by niekto pod slovom "vedenie" rozumel "vedomosti".



Inými slovami ste napísali, že sa jedná o tzv. _zastaralé slovo_, čím ste ho chceli olepiť známkou ďalšej nepoužiteľnosti. Ale viete, čo všetko toto slovné spojenie predstavuje?

V situácii významovej konkurencie formálne rovnakých slov vždy víťazí ten význam slova, v ktorom ho spoločnosť viac používa. To nič nemení na fakte, že vo svojom význame _poznávacom_ je slovo "vedenie" nezastupiteľné.



francisgranada said:


> Podľa mňa "vedenie" v tomto prípade (okrem nejednoznačnosti) pôsobí tak trochu umelo ...



V tomto prípade či v každom? Každopádne, "vedenie" je _celkom_ legitímne a jednoznačné slovo, bárs aj bez niečieho súhlasu. Či sa bude hodiť namiesto nášho "Knowledge", to neviem. Považoval som však za normálne uviesť tu i tento model prekladu.



francisgranada said:


> Pokiaľ som správne pochopil otázku, tak aj ja sa prikláňam k "radosti z poznania".



Ja by som to tak kategoricky pre "poznanie" nevidel, hoc len preto, že "vedenie" ho svojím spôsobom predchádza. Porovnajte: vedenie _o niečom_ vs. poznanie _niečoho_, nikdy nie naopak.

- Malo by záležať na kontexte.


----------



## francisgranada

vianie said:


> ... Ja by som to tak kategoricky pre "poznanie" nevidel ... Malo by záležať na kontexte.


 
Moja formulácia 



> .... aj ja sa prikláňam k "radosti z poznania".


 
nie je až taká "kategorická" ... (záleží na kontexte, samozrejme).


----------

